# The Walking Dead -- Season Three Series Premiere



## Jill (Oct 16, 2012)

Did you folks watch it??? What did you think?






I swear, I don't think it gets much better when it comes to fictional TV programming!!! Each episidode, for three seasons now, I always wish it would go on for another hour or two. It's way too good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9_lkap-uFA

LINK: http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 16, 2012)

I watched it! And felt just like you did! At the end, I was saying 'thats it?'

The first season, we DVRed all the episodes, then sat down one day and watched them all at one time. It was awesome! (until we got to the end, lol) But there's no way we've been able to do that since.

I just have to say...what on earth was Hershal doing going with them instead of staying with the pregnant lady?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to start watching this series...have got to get caught up on the first two seasons though. Someone told me they are on netflix, so hoping to get caught up the next couple weeks...I will dvr the new ones until then.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2012)

We watch it...even tho I have to look away when they start the goriness. And I still think killing Shane off was a big mistake. I liked his character ...made the show more exciting. I also wished they had stayed at the farm. I like it when they are out in the "wilderness".


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheyenne, I liked his character, too. I don't want to give things away for those who are going to catch up, but even though I haven't "liked" some of the storyline (okay, yes... so what if I want a_ happily ever after _in a zombie story LOL!), I do like that you really don't know what to expect each episode! Not that they do things that are out of reasonable for the scenario, but that the series is not predictable





I'm not cool enough to know for sure, but apparently this show is based on a comic book, but it's not following the storyline to the T of the comic books based on what they said this week on The Talking Dead. I'm wondering if I need to buy us some comic books to have a little bit more of this series in our lives. H and I are both _sooooooooooooo_ hooked!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 16, 2012)

This show is sooo straying from what happened in the comic books. People who should be alive, aren't, and vice versa. Some of the storyline is the same, like the places they end up at, but as far as characters go, they're all expendable in the show. :/


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2012)

I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!!!!! *L-O-V-E IT!!!!!!!! *

Zombies have always been my "thang" since I was a young kid watching Night of the living Dead!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 16, 2012)

Night of the living dead....oh I love that, primarily because it was filmed about 15 miles from my house I grew up in. A story I want to share:

My father was friends with the man who wrote/produced it. Romero asked my father to do much of the special effects in the film (my Dad is a ballistics and weapons expert)...my Father declined as he would of had to take off work for a couple months with no gaurantee of pay from the film (they were going to give him royalties), with 2 young kids and me on the way he couldn't afford to take the chance. If he'd only of known then the success it would be...at the time he thought the movie would fail tremendously being a very low budget film. He did assist alittle on the weekends just for fun a few times...and he was actually in the film as an extra zombie...it's been so long now he couldn't tell you which one he was....we watched it a few years ago with him and he couldn't remember. Guess all zombies look alike to him...lol.


----------



## splash's mom (Oct 16, 2012)

Love this show! The head count on the season opener had to be an all time high. So much blood and gore I had to laugh! Did you see the little spoiler clip that showed Merle isnt dead, just minus a hand. Cant wait to see how that plays out. How about the zombie pack mules? Ha! Anyway I also like the series "heck on Wheels" & " Falling Skies"

Meant to say heck on Wheels darn sticky keyboard


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 16, 2012)

I love Falling Skies too! I wanted to watch the new show on NBC, Revolution or something like that, but shows on those channels scare me because they have a habit of not getting picked back up. Something about dooms-day type shows really call to me. Lol

Sonya, thats an awesome story!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 16, 2012)

Love this show so much, too! Great season opener


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2012)

Sonya, that is so cool!!!




:worship


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 16, 2012)

Hubby and I just started watching it. Now we are watching re-runs, too. Fun show.


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2012)

Hubby loves it; me, not so much. Hubby also like "Shawn of the Dead", that one I can watch.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, you guys are KILLING me, because I have DISH and they and AMC have STUBBORNLY refused to settle their differences! I have been threatening to switch to DIRECT TV, and guess I'm going to HAVE to. I tend to be loyal as a customer, have been w/ DISH for nearly 15 years, but I am FED UP. I LOVE 'The Walking Dead', and HATE that it has started up again, and I'm missing it!! Can't watch it online, have dial-up. Am trying to get my act together to maybe give in to the endless promotions and 'bundle' w/ my local phone co...Century Link, formerly Qwest, and get both DIRECT TV and high-speed internet...prob. NOT cell phone service, as neither need nor really want a 'smart' kind of cell phone, and may consider more 'basic' options there.

I could buy the dvds, and may consider that, too...but really feel I'd be just as well off to switch on the satellite service. My roof was damaged in a big hail/wind storm in Aug, and will be replaced; might be a great time to 'change out' the dish that sits on it, too!

Margo


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 17, 2012)

I know what you mean Margo. As a Directv customer, we had 20-some Viacom channels turned off in July (including MTV and Nickolodian). I am a huge fan of the MTV show Teen Wolf, and the channels were turned off right in the middle of the season. I called to see when my contract was up because I was going to look into other options for my area. They assured me the issue was temporary, but the girl was so nice that she gave me all the movie channels free for three months and took $20 off my bill for six months. A week later, the channels were back. I don't know what I would have done if The Walking Dead was affected.


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2012)

Margo, I keep seeing DISH commercials and it would be a better deal than our Directv, but I can't do it unless / until they work it out with AMC.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 18, 2012)

Just renewed my netflix account...starting the first season, 1st episode....will dvr this season till I get caught up.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2012)

I look forward to hearing what you think! And envy that you get to watch it back to back! We did most of Lost and a few other series that way, that way, and it is awesome not having to wait week to week or season to seasy


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2012)

I watched 4 episides so far of season one...so far I really like it. Do they ever tell you how the outbreak of zombies occurred? I was surprised at the gore and of course while watching it I was yelling at my computer..don't go in there...shoot it...lol. I didn't like the horse scene at all!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 19, 2012)

Nope, so far we still don't know how the outbreak happened. We learn a little bit about how it works, but not about the initial outbreak itself.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW! OK--it's Sun. PM and I was just surfing through the on-screen program guide for DISH, since this is a 'big' night for programs I like(Amazing Race, 60 Min., I Survived, Mythbusters, and tonight, a new episode of American Pickers..so time to set the DVR.) As I went up the channel numbers, lo and behold, on Ch. 130, where AMC USED to be, there it was listed as AMC again(it's been some 'whoever heard of THAT?' channel since DISH's fallout w/ AMC). It says, 'no program information' on every time slot, so now I WONDER???Is AMC really going to be reinstated on DISH? Any of you who have DISH see AMC again listed on your DISH programming guide? I am thinking that the pressure was 'on' when 'The Walking Dead' started its new season; I waited them out, but have been SERIOUSLY thinking of jumping ship on DISH now that TWD is back...and can help but think that DISH has been 'hearing from' unhappy customers recently! I'd be tickled if I didn't have to go through changing my satellite provider....

Margo


----------



## Sonya (Oct 21, 2012)

I have direct Margo, so not sure...hope you get it back...I will say in the past 4 days I am almost caught up on the series...only 2 episodes left from 2nd season and last weeks episode and I'm caught up...I have been watching it non stop...17 shows in 4 days...I am alittle zombied out (that is about 3 hrs of zombies a day, I haven't watched 3 hours of tv in a day in years)...lol...yep I'm addicted...the characters are very intense and interesting....those who don't like the zombie thing, don't be turned off...the dynamics of the characters keep it very interesting.

...only problem is: my husband wants to watch it with me and he is only on 3rd show first season...he better hurry it the heck up! I don't think I can wait for him!

ok...I have to admit...my fav character is the redneck Darrell....lol

Hope you can get it back Margo...it would drive me nuts not being able to see the 3rd year after watching the first two.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 21, 2012)

I posted a new thread to catch people's attention, but yes, AMC posted that DISH now has the channel back.

Sonya, Darrell is my absolute favorite on the show too!


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2012)

Yay for Dish customers!!!


----------



## WendyJ (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2012/10/22/walking-dead-takes-conservative-turn

Interesting review, and though I disagree about the first 2 seasons not being good, I do agree that it's more realistic now that they are embracing surviving over all else. (Honestly, even though I'm conservative, I loved that Herschel was keeping all those zombies in the barn.)


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2012)

H and I started watching "The Talking Dead" after the show late last year, and when we watched this weeks episode yesterday (DVR), I was surprised that the actor who plays Rick has SUCH a British accent!!! I had no idea


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2012)

WendyJ said:


> http://www.breitbart...nservative-turn
> 
> Interesting review, and though I disagree about the first 2 seasons not being good, I do agree that it's more realistic now that they are embracing surviving over all else. (Honestly, even though I'm conservative, I loved that Herschel was keeping all those zombies in the barn.)


That's a neat write up and it has me laughing at myself over another show... H likes "Revolution" and I could but won't. The first episode of it, I couldn't stand the "commune liberal hippie village" scenario so I was out. H is still watching, though


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 24, 2012)

Can hardly wait for this Sunday, when the FIRST episode, which I managed to miss last week(if it was shown prior to last week's episode?), WILL be shown again! I taped last week's episode, but want to be able to watch them in sequence. I will then be able to enyoy three consecutive episodes on tape; zipping past the commercials. I can hardly stay up late anymore, but boy, will I enjoy Monday!!

Margo


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2012)

The first episode is soooooooooooooooooooooooo good



:yes



You're gonna love it



:BigGrin


----------



## Sonya (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't wait to watch the new season...I am all caught up on the last two seasons but my husband isn't and I promised I'd wait for him...he is too slow! I have the last two dvr'd and it set to record future ones. I am shocked my husband likes them....he does not like scary, sci-fi type shows, especially zombie or vampire type stuff, but he said he is really enjoying them.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm happy you like it, too! It kind of reminds me of a western in a way (maybe that sounds crazy!). I love love love the show!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2012)

You folks still watching?

*SPOILER ALERT** (stop reading if you haven't watched!)...*

Last week, OMG!!! O-M-G! It was so good and I cried hard at the end!!! Who would think a series about zombies could be so heart wrenching???? This has got to be one of the very best shows ever on TV.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 11, 2012)

***SPOILER ALERT***

I cried too! Who would think they'd get rid of two main people in one week? Gosh, makes me wonder whats in store for future episodes. Can't wait for tonights!


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2012)

Re-watching it right now!

This is THE most awesome show EVER!!!!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 11, 2012)

Just gotta say, Darrell melted my heart tonight. :-}


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2012)

This was another really good one!!!

I loved the daughter at the beginning.

What was with the fat stomach zombie? It ate Lori??? That's what H said, and I think that;s right. OMG...............

We always watch the Talking Dead show on Monday nights (we record it after th Walking Dead show to watch the next day). I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 12, 2012)

Love this show. Great season so far! Jill, are you watching American Horror Story? I'm not sure why I'm watching it, as this season it's actually giving me nightmares lol. I never get nightmares from scary shows/movies, but this show is, um, different :/


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2012)

Matt, I've got some AHS DVD's here but haven't started them yet. We're looking forward to it........................ even if I'll have to sleep with the lights on


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2012)

If you have not seen the last episode, don't read below!

I will say that yes, that zombie ate Lori. Rick found the bullet Carl used to put her down, then Rick sees the drag marks on the floor and the zombie with Lori's hair in his mouth and big belly. EW!!!!!

Poor Rick





WOW American Horror Story sure pushes the envelope!

.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 12, 2012)

'Walking Dead' has been REALLY intense these last two shows! The 'governor' has been shown to be some kind of a sicko; he will turn out to be 'bad news' for all, I am sure!

REO, you are RIGHT! AHS is really 'out there'...it is sometimes almost 'too much' for me; think it's 'worse' than TWD because it is 'more possibly real'....I have now watched 'Talking Dead' a couple of times, and plan to continue. I think it sort of helps to remind us watchers of the fact that it is, after all, simply actors playing parts--I love seeing the 'behind the scenes' stuff.

I have long been a fan of 'horror' type shows, beginning when I went to the movies and saw the ORIGINAL 'Thing from Another World', and James Arness, later of 'Gunsmoke', played the monster. It was hokey by today's standards, but darn scary to a youngster..I would run up the aisle, hide behind the curtains,peek around, then return to my seat when the worst parts were over(this was in the early '50s, so most of you probably have no idea what I am describing as what the movie theaters looked like then, but I remember vividly!) These current shows are setting some astonishing new 'standards' for scary, for sure...just hope people aren't letting their youngsters watch them...

Margo


----------



## WendyJ (Nov 14, 2012)

I was scanning over some Black Friday ads and noticed that Target will have Season 1 for only 8 dollars. I might have to get it just to revisit all the characters that have died.

There is a book series for anyone that wants to read ahead....though I'm not sure how closely the plot line is followed.

Wendy


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been thinking about the books or even the comic books (yeah........ so what if I'm too old for comic books!). I'm gathering that the show was based on the comics, then the show happened, and then the books based on the show? I just love it!!! Can't get enough


----------



## Sonya (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been avoiding this thread until I got caught up...just finished the latest episode. I never saw Carol get attacked....I thought she got away...but 3 graves, 1 is Tbone, I assume one is Carol, I must of missed it somewhere....how can the 3rd grave be Lori...she is all eaten...gross!

...and who the heck is calling Rick? Lol

I assume Michelle (she is one of my favs now, right up there with Darrell) is going to come back and save Andrea...I hate Merrill and Phillip, that Governor (typical politician...haha)!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 14, 2012)

...and now I have to wait until Sunday...phooey!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think Carol really died. They would have showed her body. And if you listen carefully to the commercial for next week's, Daryl says "That's Carol's knife". So I'm hoping that's a good sign.



As for the three graves, I think they were maybe digging them in anticipation of finding the other two (Laurie and Carol)?


----------



## Sonya (Nov 14, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks...can't wait til Sunday!


----------

